# 30 minute reception



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Strange gig.....120 guests at a church reception....7pm
baked goods (fingerfood cookies/marshmallows), cheeses, drinks (coffee, soda no booze) They open the doors at 6:30 but want people to have a nibble prior to the talk. So essentially I'm setting up for a 30 minute gig. Should be interesting.

I'm alittle concerned about getting beverages out in a timely manner. I've got to prepour some.....thought about self pour but it'd just get bogged down.

Anyone else experience something like this? How did it go? I anticipate a total slam right at 7pm.

I'm only bringing in two staff.....and have not done anything like this...every other reception has been for 1.5-2 hours +. Drinks were never an issue.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

figured it out and thought I'd share.

Food was setup 6:15 for 7pm talk

Drink table had 6 carafe's of decaf, self serve.
pourred sodas with tags on the table.

Worked out exceptionally well.....we did get slammed right around 7 by 40ish guests walking in at the start but it was fine. The crowd was lite (80-90) with the Cardinals being in the playoffs.....always a delight to know you're at the mercy of STL sports....


----------

